# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  DreamscapeGoat's Workbook

## DreamscapeGoat

Howdy, Dreamviews Academy!

As I said in my introduction, I'm a 17-year-old who wishes to go down the path of lucid dreaming.  I find it so very fascinating, how the mind can craft such brilliant worlds while we rest.

I've gone down the path by starting a dream journal and practicing RCs daily(Whenever I get out of bed, I do the nose plug RC and a "If I was dreaming..." RC).  

I have tried a WBTB, and it gave me 2 vivid dreams right after.  Not lucid, but it is a start.  

Is there anything else I should practice in conjunction with all of this to help?

----------

Have you attempted a WILD before?

For help I'd try adding mantras, as this has helped me with better recall. Also when you did the WBTB how long did you sleep before waking up? I haven't been able to find a good time schedule to it yet.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

I actually have tried WILD a couple times now - no success, but I got close this afternoon (Felt the 'waves' people talk about, but couldn't get farther than that)

I normally get about 4-5 hours of sleep for my WBTB - I tend to have more vivid dreams after 2 AM.

Thanks for the suggestion on mantras, I'll keep it in mind!

----------


## fogelbise

Welcome DreamscapeGoat! What do you do during your wbtb and as you go back to sleep? Some other things to consider exploring would be awareness work and yes mantras as you lay down for the night or at wbtb.  It is normally recommended to try wild later...dilds are a great place to start!

Have you heard of ssild? How often during the day are you RC'ing? In the meantime, enjoy recalling the brilliant worlds in the non-lucids!

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

When I WBTB, I try to focus on lucid dreaming, and what I want the dream to be like.  I try to get into as much detail as I possible can.  

I have not heard of SSILD, but I just looked it up, and it sounds interesting.  I'll have to give it a go in the future.

I do RC's as often as possible throughout the day, and whenever I wake up.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Managed to have a vivid dream through WBTB.  Might actually have found a dream sign, though it's a little early to say so.

----------


## gab

Hi Clone trooper,

I also recommend DILD as a method to start out with. Mostly, because it will teach you all the mental preparation and other things that you will find usefull later.

For a DILD, RCs are important. They should be meaningful. That means, that whey you RC, you have to believe, that they will work, because you may be in a dream. And with RCs, awareness question goes hand -in-hand. The awareness practice/question is what will give you this hint of awareness in your dream and urge to do RC, and both will get you lucid.

There are many different ways you can practice daytime awareness. You can find my short but sweet awareness+RC combo here http://www.dreamviews.com/dild/13212...ods-dilds.html
and more about RCs and also awareness, and recommended DILD technique here Induction Methods and Techniques

Mantras are also important, as they reiforce your intent. Check out the articles please and ask, if we can clarify anything.

You can do it  ::alien::

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Another WBTB, another couple of vivid dreams, another failed DILD.

----------


## fogelbise

That is progress  :smiley:  Try to enjoy the vivid dreams you are having as it can help to keep you interested in dreaming and progressing towards lucid dreaming. If you haven't already checked it out, gab's link in her post to you above is a short, concise tutorial and well worth your time. It is best to not type, write or think "failed" as above as it can create the wrong mindset in your subconscious. If anything, I would recommend calling it a DILD attempt or DILD exercise (muscles don't grow overnight). Also, continue to RC whenever you wake up and you are bound to start catching false awakenings and become lucid that way as well...most people have them frequently and just hardly ever notice them. There are apps to give you random reminders to do RC's during the day as well if you want. I use Awoken for Android and picked a dream-like tone for the short reminder...that app you can pause as well if you are in class or somewhere...you can try one that just vibrates.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Ah, you're right, I need to keep it positive.  I must not be marred by negativities!

I actually do RCs during school, for consistency (And also for all the odd looks I get form people).  I try to question myself at least once or twice per hour.

I might try for an app in the future - thanks for the suggestion!

----------


## fogelbise

If you are already doing it once or twice an hour, then no need for the app! You are doing great with the RC's!  :smiley:  So you like the reactions from others at school? I think that is great that you have no qualms about it...is it also the nose plug RC like when you get up? Also, let me know if you have any questions.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Yeah, it's always a day-maker when I do them during class.  People act like I'm from a foreign land.

I do a nose plug RC everytime I wake up.  Gotta catch them FAs.

Tried sleeping through the whole night without a WBTB, managed to have several small dreams and one lengthy one.  I can recall all of them with perfet detail.

the sweet smell of progress

----------


## fogelbise

Yes, definitely nice progress! I am glad that you recognized it as progress since that will keep you heading in the right direction.  :smiley:   Yes, FA's are often overlooked as a potentially easy way to get lucid...I need to RC every time I get up but I am not quite to that point yet, so great job!  :smiley:  I was starting to do it frequently but then sometimes I would just know that I am awake and don't RC - but that is the wrong way for me to do it.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Started to naturally wake up after about 4-6 of sleep.

Had 2 short vivid dreams.  Still no LD, but I am making progress.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

I've done it - I had a DILD just last night.

Didn't get too far, tried to stabilize by rubbing my hands together - but it was a DILD, nonetheless.

Now to work on keeping calm and stabilizing.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Caught an FA last night.  Didn't get very far, felt very heavy, and only one eye would stay open.  Anything I can do about this in the future?

----------


## fogelbise

Congrats on LD#1 on here!!!  ::D:  Rubbing your hands is good and touching things around you calmly soaking in the scene around you and reminding yourself you are dreaming. It takes some practice and confidence. Practice it during the day perhaps when you do your RCs. If you find yourself waking up, keep your eyes closed and try to DEILD about 30 seconds and if nothing seems to happen try a motionless RC like levitating...you might already be dreaming again. The eye thing, it probably won't happen often and may never again but if it ever does try prying it open with your dream fingers and believe it will do the trick and then it will work.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Had another DILD - this time, I had a 6th finger on my right hand.  Attempted to change the dream scene, but the dream started to fade when I did.  Shouting 'Clarity' seemed to work for a bit, but I woke up soon afterwards.

I forgot to stabilize, hurrr

----------


## gab

Looks like you are on the roll! Congrats. All you practice is paying off. Just a little reminder, since people tend to forget (not saying you too), that when questioning reality, it's really good to actually believe, that you are dreaming. Even if you know you are not. Good luck, keep 'em coming!

Oh, and you could start with changing something small. Or expect the change to happen behind your back, so when you turn around, there it is.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

No lucid dream last night, but a load of short, vivid dreams that I can remember easily.

----------


## gab

Non-lucids are fun too  ::alien::

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Had no vivid dreams last night, only a few fragments.

----------


## gab

Dream recall can fluctuate, even under best of circumstances. Keep using your DJ. Happy dreams.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Three vivd dreams without a WBTB.

progress

----------


## fogelbise

Yes, good progress indeed! LDs can come in spurts early on before becoming more consistent so keep up the good work. Did you have any other questions so far?

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

No memorable dreams last night.  

No other questions at the moment, I'll ask any if they come to mind.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Nothing memorable last light.  

Think I might need to do more RCs per day.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Been having a very hard time falling asleep - no vivid dreams for the past two days.

----------


## fogelbise

May I ask, do you know the reason? Is it a new problem? Sometimes our mind can be overly excited with the prospect of lucid dreaming but many things can cause insomnia.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

I've been somewhat stressed recently - we're moving really soon, and we've begun to pack our things.  Might be a cause.

I don't get very excited when going to sleep - I just go to sleep normally.

----------


## fogelbise

Such stress is bound to have these kinds of effects.  :Sad:  You probably have some ideas already, but if you find it hard to alleviate the stress in the short term, hopefully it will fade with time. Good luck!

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Still no dreams.  I think I'm a bit too stressed to have them at the moment.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

And suddenly, I manage to DILD and change the dreamscape.

----------


## fogelbise

Sweet! Congratulations! Changing the dreamscape is quite significant!

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Last night was fantastic - Had a DILD, managed to keep it going for a while, and managed to keep it going further through DEILDs.

Touching objects seems to work more than rubbing my hands together for stabilization.

----------


## fogelbise

Yes, that is a good method!  :smiley:  Try to remind yourself to stick to it...in some DILDs it can be easy to forget to stabilize...don't worry about stabilization though, just do it like it is something that you always do.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Had a few vivid dreams in which I could freeze objects by shooting them with a beam that came from my hands.

Great fun, really.

----------


## fogelbise

> Had a few vivid dreams in which I could freeze objects by shooting them with a beam that came from my hands.
> 
> Great fun, really.



This one might be a good one to go back and read and relive in a few days to give you a boost.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

So I set an alarm for after 5 hours of sleep, and tried to do SSILD.  Ended up WILDing, and enjoyed a fun dream (Didn't really feel like controlling it, neither could I remember any TotM's).

----------


## fogelbise

Awesome DreamscapeGoat! I really like SSILD and it has helped me to WILD even though it is meant to give you DILDs as a beginner...I of course can not know how much of a part it played (if any) in your WILD but I wouldn't dismiss it's roll.  :smiley:

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Only remember a few dreams last night.

Was going to try another SSILD, but the whole cycle thing still confuses me.

----------


## fogelbise

> Only remember a few dreams last night.
> 
> Was going to try another SSILD, but the whole cycle thing still confuses me.



The technique can take a little time to get it right. Which part of the cycles do you find confusing?

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Just the whole technique kinda confuses me - it's why I stopped trying when I had (Which still led me into a WILD).

I get the sight and listening part right, but when I start feeling around, that's what I don't get - also, the fact that you aren't supposed to count while doing it.  How do you keep focus on transition yet *not* focus on how long you do it?

----------


## fogelbise

> I get the sight and listening part right, but when I start feeling around, that's what I don't get - also, the fact that you aren't supposed to count while doing it.  How do you keep focus on transition yet *not* focus on how long you do it?



Perhaps just pick one sensory feeling for that 3rd sense you are having trouble with. As I am laying on my back I can feel a little pressure in my sternum area and that is what I focus on. The author does not intend you to "start feeling around" if you mean physically moving as part of the 3rd sense in the cycles. On the not counting, this is correct...you know how you may walk one city block and you can think back and estimate how long it took you, that is kind of the mindset. Don't time it out but just keep a general awareness for how long you should do each cycle. You can practice during the day with an actual timer if that helps. As far as a transition, that is not the intention for a beginner. Instead, it is to complete the cycles and go to sleep in which you are more likely to DILD. I have continued cycles longer than normal or gone back to doing cycles as kind of an anchor towards a WILD but that is a little more advanced, so congrats on reaching a WILD!! Does that make sense? If not, please outline your what you do specifically. Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

I figured it didn't mean physical movement, so thanks for clarifying.

Should've been a bit more clearer on the 'transition' - I didn't mean going into the dream, I meant going from one sense to another - still, you made SSILD a lot clearer.

Managed a DILD last night - still have little control in dreams, but LD frequency is going up.

----------


## fogelbise

No worries  :smiley:  Great job on another DILD as well!!  ::D:  It looks like you could update you LD count "LD Count:5" and I think your signature is +1 as well.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Another night, another DILD.

I do need help with dream control - every time I try to do something, the dream begins to fade.  Any way to help with this?

----------


## gab

Hrm, the length of the LD - I would say it will get better, the more you have them. Take it easy, get confidence that it will not fade. If it means doing only simple things and stabilize frequently, then I would do that. Dream control forum may have some good tips as well.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Had a really long non-lucid.

Having a hard time sleeping, though - it's been really hectic and stressful lately.  Might be affecting LD frequency.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Ugh - I just can't seem to fall asleep at night anymore.  Too much happening in such little time, it's messing me up.  Not even a vivid dream.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

I tried out binatural beats last night to help me relax at night - 15 minutes and I felt ready to knock out.

Was treated to a non-lucid and a few fragments.

----------


## gab

Just take it easy. Don't stress over not getting LD. The less we "want it", the better. Our mind doesn't seem to like if we try to force it. A little bit of "I don't care" attitude could help. While you still KNOW, that you will get it. You just don't wish for it.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Okay, so go at it saying "I'll have a LD, but I won't care if I do"?

Two non-lucids and a few fragments.  Sleeping much better at night now.

----------


## fogelbise

> Okay, so go at it saying "I'll have a LD, but I won't care if I do"?



Not at all...the alternative to your quote would be "I'll have a LD and I will celebrate it." BUT gab's idea (which I agree with) was along the lines of "If I have one, I have one, if I don't, no big deal...but I am gonna have one!!"(beams with confidence)

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Ooooooh - I see now, that makes a lot more sense than what I thought.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Three vivid non-lucids, sleeping much better at night.

Though I almost freaked out - the power went out in the middle of the night, so when I got up, I thought I was dreaming (Most nightmares of mine start with a false awakening).  RC'd, wondered why it didn't work - I felt practically dumfounded once I learned I wasn't dreaming.

----------


## fogelbise

Interesting! I had a power outage that caused my tv to blast loud downstairs in the middle of the night after the power came back on. Though very freaky to be awakened like this (first thought was someone arguing outside) I was so sure it was IWL at the time but afterwards I thought what if I had dreamt that.  All the electronics were reset so I assumed it was all IWL.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Sorry for late updates - been busy the past two days.

12/21/13 - No dreams; stayed up all night with a pal of mine in celebration of the two weeks I have.

12/22/13 - A few dreams and fragments, nothing big.

12/23/13 - Had at least a 20-minute long lucid, followed by a lot of DEILDs.  It was freaking great.

----------


## fogelbise

> 12/23/13 - Had at least a 20-minute long lucid, followed by a lot of DEILDs.  It was freaking great.



Awesome DG!!! That is significant for both length and getting the DEILD practice - they can really help! You are really advancing nicely!!!

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

12/24/13 - Not too much this night - just a few fragments here and there.

12/25/13 - Had an unintentional WILD with a bit of control.  Just explored the dream, nothing much else.

12/26/13 - A few vivid dreams.

I've been off on my practices for LDing - quite a bit going on over here.  Need to get back on track.

----------


## fogelbise

Congrats on the WILD!

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Did a DILD with a few DEILDs - getting much better at using them to reenter the dream.  Gotten much better at stabilizing the dream after becoming lucid.  Also had a significant amount of control - getting more proficient at doing such (I actually flew for a little bit).

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

A few vivd dreams, no lucids.

----------


## fogelbise

You are on track to be great at this! Congrats on flying! I love flying and am very proficient if you have any questions.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Had a really actiony non-lucid that was a load of fun.

Will ask any flying questions when they come.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

More action-oriented dreams.  Bit odd - I haven't been watching any action shows/movies.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Had a DILD just last night - didn't have much control, but it was nice to finally have a LD after almost a week (Two days before yesterday were only non-lucids).

Also think I've found the just right time to nap for LDs - still experimenting around, though.

----------


## fogelbise

Congrats in the DILD! What time seems to work for your LD naps?

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

I get close to WILDing during a nap around 4:15 P.M.  I'm toying around close to that time to see if I can get any better results.

Had a DILD and a WILD in the same night.  The DILD wasn't too terribly long - neither was - but during the WILD, I had a lot of control.  I managed to make a dream character come out of seemingly nowhere (They really just came out from a corner).

----------


## fogelbise

> I get close to WILDing during a nap around 4:15 P.M.  I'm toying around close to that time to see if I can get any better results.
> 
> Had a DILD and a WILD in the same night.  The DILD wasn't too terribly long - neither was - but during the WILD, I had a lot of control.  I managed to make a dream character come out of seemingly nowhere (They really just came out from a corner).



Nice 2 in 1 night!! You will find it easier to do this more and more if you keep up your progress. WILDs usually come with more control and waking memories but I still love the aha of a DILD and you can train yourself to activate your memory in a DILD usually through realizing your real condition (that your waking body is back there somewhere sleeping...trying not to get too specific with these thoughts lest you wake up...idea from Sageous).

Do you have any estimations on how long it takes you to reach REM during these WILD naps? Are you sleep deprived during these naps? In general if you are less than 3-4 hours from waking or you are getting closer to bedtime (perhaps like your 4:30pm time if you don't go to very late) then you are more likely to find some REM during your nap...actually, I guess I am getting a bit off topic for the DILD workbooks but I am interested in your response.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Normally, for me, it takes about 60-70 minutes to get close to a WILD during a nap (At least, the few times I have - it may take longer).  Its not always successful, and I'm still experimenting around, but that's what I've found through experience.  

Sometimes I feel sleep deprived while trying to nap, and other times, I fall right into sleep.  

Had DILDs the past two nights - getting much better at recognizing when something is a dream.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Some non-lucids, nothing too special.

----------


## fogelbise

> Normally, for me, it takes about 60-70 minutes to get close to a WILD during a nap (At least, the few times I have - it may take longer).  Its not always successful, and I'm still experimenting around, but that's what I've found through experience.  
> 
> Sometimes I feel sleep deprived while trying to nap, and other times, I fall right into sleep.  
> 
> Had DILDs the past two nights - getting much better at recognizing when something is a dream.



My naps also take a while to reach REM. Congrats on the two nights in a row!  :smiley:

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Yeah, naps always seem to take longer than normal sleep to reach REM.

More non-lucids.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

No memorable dreams from last night.

i hope im not regressing

----------


## fogelbise

Are you still napping a lot? Any changes in your practices? If not, it could just be normal ups and downs on the overall trajectory up.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

I played around with napping because of a 2 week break.  I'm back in school now, which makes it harder to try and nap.  

I haven't been dream journaling as much as I should have - though, recall is still very high.  I need to get back on top of it.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Some dream fragments - recall still very good.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Had a WILD last night - starting to understand what I need to do in order for it to work.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Another two nights, another DILD and 30-minute WILD.

----------


## fogelbise

Very, very nice!! 30 minute WILD, you seem to be taking to this very well!  :smiley:

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

The well was dry last night - can't even remember any normal dreams.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Had several extremely violent nonlucids - felt a bit odd, things normally aren't that crazy.

----------


## yaya

> Another two nights, another DILD and 30-minute WILD.



nice work! i have a question, how long have you practiced to still your mind in order to have WILD properly?

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

> how long have you practiced to still your mind in order to have WILD properly?



I've practiced WILD for a few weeks now, and I've almost got it down.

I find that WILD works best after being naturally stirred in the middle of the night.  I keep my mind focused on going back to sleep, but also on something else, which is the anchor.  The primary focus is on falling asleep, but also keeping yourself aware.  What I find works is imagining a setting for the hypnagogia - for example, I'm flying, and are encountering turbulence, which prompts the 'waves' to come.  

Though, I do admit, I don't realize it's working until I feel the 'waves', and then it's like 'oh shit I just successfully WILDed'.

Do be warned, though - WILD tend to cause false awakenings, so do a reality check after 'waking up'.

----------


## yaya

thanks! :smiley:  now i understand why i fail while attempting WILD! because I've always tried to keep myself fully awake (which caused me day dreaming) instead of what you do (trying to fall sleep). also I've imagined a cube as an anchor and this image was interrupted by hypnogogic images which made me unable to pursue my beautiful cube! :Sad:

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

That cube shall be yours.

A few nonlucids last night.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

A very weird DILD.

I always find it weird whenever I see Dream Views in a dream.

----------


## fogelbise

> A very weird DILD.
> 
> I always find it weird whenever I see Dream Views in a dream.



My dreams of DV have been non-lucid and not a real good copy of the site. Was yours very accurate? It sounded like you saw DV within the DILD, correct?

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

I did, and it looked quite the same - I saw the Control Panel page, when you first click it, where it shows all the subscriptions.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

For a DILD workbook, I've done quite a few WILDs.  Had one last night.

I'm quite proficient at summoning characters.  Dream control is also improving.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Had a semilucid last night - felt really weird, for I hadn't had the 'aha' moment to incur a DILD, yet something felt off throughout the dream.  I was aware, yet not.

----------


## fogelbise

^^This seems promising. Perhaps any awareness work you may be doing was bleeding into the dream.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

More semilucids.  I can feel myself making my body do things, yet I do not realize I'm in a dream.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Nonlucids and fragments last night.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Some nonlucids.

I think stress is affecting my LD attempts.

----------


## fogelbise

> Some nonlucids.
> 
> I think stress is affecting my LD attempts.



20 lucids in your first two months! When the stress drops you'll be right back at it!  :smiley:

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

That stress is droppoing fast - I'm just about to graduate.

More nonlucids.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

After five days of dryness, I have two DILDs in one night.  I found my dream guide, too.

----------


## fogelbise

> After five days of dryness, I have two DILDs in one night.  I found my dream guide, too.



Awesome! Believe it or not, you are moving at light speed!

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

I apologize for the lack of posting - moving and such made it difficult to post for a looooooooooooooooong while.

Total count as of last post: 13 DILDs, 2 WILDs.  I haven't been using the DJ, mostly because it was packed away.  Partially slacked on the effort, but will be picking that back up as of now.

----------


## fogelbise

No worries. Welcome back! 





> Total count as of last post: 13 DILDs, 2 WILDs.



That is quite good! Your pace is very good for someone that really only started in November! Heck, many veterans would be happy with that pace. You can definitely be proud of your accomplishments! What do you think has been the key to your success?

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

One of the big things that has definitely helped me get lucid at night is doing one just before bed.  1/5 times, it works.

However, I cannot really pinpoint one thing in particular that's really helping me to succeed - all of it, the RCs, the ADA, so on and so forth, that's what I say is helping me out.  All the advice on here really has helped me a lot.

----------


## fogelbise

> One of the big things that has definitely helped me get lucid at night is doing one just before bed.



I certainly encourage you to keep up your various practices, because one or probably a combination of all of those things, are working out great for you. If I may ask, what did you mean by "doing one just before bed?"

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Well of course I couple two together - when I say 'one', it's more one set than just one in general.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Just some nonlucids, nothing special.

----------


## fogelbise

> Well of course I couple two together - when I say 'one', it's more one set than just one in general.



Just wanted to clarify that I wasn't thinking that you were only doing one thing in your general practice, but I was thinking that you meant that you were doing one specific practice right before bed and was curious what that was.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

o whoops i thought i was in trouble

I just do a quick 'Am I dreaming?' test, followed by a nose pinch RC.

----------


## fogelbise

haha! funny!  :smiley:  Where is the DV principal's office anyway?  :smiley:

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

I'm not sure - maybe within the halls of the lucid dream school.

Had the oddest experience last night - I told a dream character that everything was a lucid dream, and that they had control.  However, I can't say for sure as to if I went lucid - semilucid for sure, but I don't think I had a genuine DILD.  Also, nearly managed to do a WILD - though, it got too loud outside my room to do it right.

----------


## fogelbise

> Had the oddest experience last night - I told a dream character that everything was a lucid dream, and that they had control.  However, I can't say for sure as to if I went lucid - semilucid for sure, but I don't think I had a genuine DILD.



Not a bad sign at all. Even if you weren't quite lucid, I think your next DILD is right around the corner. 





> Also, nearly managed to do a WILD - though, it got too loud outside my room to do it right.



I think that you know this as it seems like I saw you mention it somewhere: If you can connect the noises to something dreamlike it can sometimes help you to get past them, though it sounded like it must have been quite loud. You might also consider earplugs on certain occasions. I use them quite a bit and can still hear enough for things like alarms or my wife trying to get my attention, test it with them in a certain ways into the ear.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Hm, It must've left my mind - I'll be sure to remember that next time.

Two DILDs and a WILD in one night.

getting back my game

----------


## fogelbise

> Two DILDs and a WILD in one night.
> 
> getting back my game



Awesome result! You seem to take to lucid dreaming almost like a fish to water.  :smiley:

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

It is surprising - I didn't think I'd be doing this well so soon.

Some semilucids this time.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

A DILD this time - stabilization is getting better and easier to do.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Non-lucids and semilucids.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

After some days of semilucids, I have reached another DILD.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

So I've started to become lucid without doing any sort of reality check - I normally do this later.  Also not stabilizing until I really need to.

delicious progress

----------

